# Australian Betta Conference



## greyko (Jan 9, 2014)

Betta Australis is hosting an Australian conference. I'm told it's Australian only, and later in the year there's an international comp.

It's in Brisbane, so I might go along on the Sunday afternoon. Apparently there will be fish for sale, but it's delegates only, before being opened to the public in the arvo, so all the choice fish may be gone. I'm sure there will still be some beauties.


----------



## JayM (Aug 4, 2013)

Vic Betta are holding an International Show IBC on 20th September also. :-D


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Aw I was so keen to go to that! but im workin that weekend


----------

